# Ohio Law



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

I know it's illegal to transfer fish into the waters of the state, but is there a law that says you can't transfer fish into a private pond without the owners permission? If so, can you cite it?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Trespassing to start. Depending on the amount of work the owner put into the pond it could be considered a vandalism or destruction of property. Also, there may be some civil liability that goes along with it. Seems like a really bad idea all the way around without permission. If you get permission, go for it!

Mr. A


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'll cite the law: The Golden Rule. Do unto others as you would have done unto you. Do you want someone messing with your stuff without your knowledge/permission?


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Why would you ever put fish in a pond without permission? Makes no sense. Certainly trespassing, and vandalism.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

if you do a fishkill to start over, Id certainly write up how much it will cost the club to do this and Id compare adding the white crappies to the pond to adding Asian carp to Lake Erie, a pretty harsh comparison but the end result will be the same. I also would start enforcing some new rules, No live panfish, goldfish ( used for catfish) or anything other then minnows to be used as live bait and forbid anyone from dumping leftover bait into the pond. I think Id let fisherman know what species are in the pond and any other species caught should be killed or harvested asap and not returned. 

If people do not want to follow the rules, then they probably are not the kind of members you really want. 

Salmonid


----------

